# Ahhh SUKI beautiful blue merl girl in London ONt.



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

What a BEAUTY... Oh Suki...

















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15058258

More About SUKI.GORGEOUS MELLOW GIRL 

Suki is about 6 to 8 years old. She is a gentle soul, very sweet natured and friendly. Suki is good with other dogs, housetrained, and very intelligent. She has a beautiful merle coat and is a gorgeus girl. 

Suki has been thoroughly vet checked with blood work done, spayed, vaccinated, dewormed, treated for any fleas, dental done, and microchipped. Her adoption fee is $390 and a health record will go home with her. 

To meet Suki, complete the on-line adoption application form on the left of our website at www.allbreedcaninerescue.petfinder.com. SUKI is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 

My Contact InfoAll Breed Canine Rescue

London, ON
519-633-6226


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, she is definitely beautiful!
Hopefully Suki finds her forever home soon


----------

